# New Dove owner with a few concerns.



## geni-inoz (May 20, 2009)

Hello bird lovers.

I was given a very pretty dove cote a year ago for my birthday, and then 2 weeks ago given two gorgeous white fan tail doves, both being girls. At the moment I have their dovecote netted in the garden while I home them. They seem very happy, except for one thing. The dove cote I think is too small for them, as they wont go n it. The holes only go up to their chest. I have had to place a big umbrella over the dovecote to protect them from the rain. I am worried that when I let them go free hey will fly away and find a home that suits them. The dovecote has a four door'ed feeder below with a roosting next above. I would have thought, especially through this heavy rain they would have gone in there for shelter. I have put them in myself, and had to squeeze their shoulders in a bit to fit them through the holes, only to have them exit immediately on the other side. I have tried to find information or a plan for a dove cote, giving the required measurements for the roosting box and the door ways, but sadly to no avail as yet. 

The dovecote sits on a high pole and I was thinking if we cant make some changes to it then Ill have to get another that is larger, with at least two roosting boxes. 
Can anyone give me any idea of the minimum height and width measurements etc. or have a plan that I can get made, or know someone in Australia where I can buy one, or overseas if the shipping isnt too expensive.

My father made me a ripper 30+ years ago and it was a lot bigger then the one I have now. I need to get this sorted I think before I remove the net, or introduce a male, or do you think they will stay around even if the house is too small.

My girls are beautiful and I really want them to like livig here.

thanks geni-inoz


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If your Fantails are the kind we have here in the US, they can't fly free because their flight just isn't that good. It sounds like your cote was really designed for Doves and not Pigeons.
I'm afraid you need a whole different kind of set up.


----------



## geni-inoz (May 20, 2009)

Thank you Charis for replying. My birds must be different then the ones you have in the states as they can fly free, as the ones I used to have as a girl did. They aren't the 'fancy fan tails', which cant fly free.
I appreciate your response.
thanks geni-inoz


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Could you post a picture of your doves and dovecote? It can help us help you in your problems


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

house them out of the weather,and protect against predetors,snakes,rats,hawks,dogs,cats,etc,..sincerely james waller


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

geni-inoz said:


> Hello bird lovers.
> 
> I was given a very pretty dove cote a year ago for my birthday, and then 2 weeks ago given two gorgeous white fan tail doves, both being girls. At the moment I have their dovecote netted in the garden while I home them. They seem very happy, except for one thing. The dove cote I think is too small for them, as they wont go n it. The holes only go up to their chest. I have had to place a big umbrella over the dovecote to protect them from the rain. I am worried that when I let them go free hey will fly away and find a home that suits them. The dovecote has a four door'ed feeder below with a roosting next above. I would have thought, especially through this heavy rain they would have gone in there for shelter. I have put them in myself, and had to squeeze their shoulders in a bit to fit them through the holes, only to have them exit immediately on the other side. I have tried to find information or a plan for a dove cote, giving the required measurements for the roosting box and the door ways, but sadly to no avail as yet.
> 
> ...


yes you probably need a new cote, they will use the cote when they want to breed and make a nest, which is when they mature, not sure how old your new birds are, but that is when they look for a spot to nest, if they don't fit in you have to get a new cote. I don't know exact measurements, but just use common sense and eyeball the size of the birds and then make sure they can fit in with out them touching any part of the body. I have heard of folks having small cages that fit over some of those doors so they can "lock' them in their spot wtih food and water, would need a latter for that... seems I saw a pic of that at one time, not sure where now.....but usually the net is all you need and they just use the cote because they can fit in the doors..so I would try again with a new cote and when you change over the birds put them in the cote to begin with, they will fly out but at least you showed them the can go in there...


----------

